# Fiat Ducato 2.8 JTD Overheat?



## Napoleon478 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi All.
I`m hoping someone can help me out with a problem that arose while I was on my way back from recent trip away.
I had no problems at all on the way up to Fife in Scotland but on my way back the temperature gauge went straight to the mid way point as soon as I turned on the ignition. I lifted the bonnet and disconnected the connection to the engine temp sensor and sure enough it dropped back to the `no power` position, suspecting a faulty temp sensor I reconnected and drove steadily home only stopping when the temp was getting high (indicated).
Back home the following day I bought a new temp sensor which I have fitted, unfortunately the temp gauge goes straight to the mid position as before.....Help!!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Check the voltage regulator, probably on the back of the instrument panel, it is there to stabilise the voltage that the instruments use so that readings don't fluctuate with changing battery voltage. Your fuel gauge should have should a problem too.

Peter


----------



## Napoleon478 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Peter. No problems with fuel gauge at all or any other instruments?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

OK then I'd suspect the fuel gauge itself then.

Peter


----------



## Napoleon478 (Aug 1, 2016)

Temperature gauge Peter?
Will try a few more things tomorrow just getting fed up with it tonight.
It`s annoying as that was the only thing I had problems with.
Thanks for your help Peter.
Maybe chat tomorrow.
Regards
Colin


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I had a similar problem with my 2006 2.8jtd.


Temperature sensor was replaced but problem persisted.


Remove the torx screws from around the instrument binnacle and lift it forwards for acces to the rear, disconnect the connector for the temp gauge and leave it disconnected for a few minutes then reconnect.


Might solve the problem, worked for me, something to do with a build up of static electricity in the unit.


Def worth a try as it costs nowt.


Pete


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> I had a similar problem with my 2006 2.8jtd.
> 
> Temperature sensor was replaced but problem persisted.
> 
> ...


Had the exact same problem a few years ago and did as peejay says above. Easy to do.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> I had a similar problem with my 2006 2.8jtd.
> 
> Temperature sensor was replaced but problem persisted.
> 
> ...


Had the exact same problem a few years ago and did as peejay says above. Easy to do and a common fault on the Ducato 2.8jtd.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Had it with a 52 plate 2.8jtd, common problem, cooling system working fine, checked the pipe temps a few times then let it drift to the back of my mind, did vid of anyone needs it.


----------



## Napoleon478 (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for the update one & all. 
Have guests this weekend so no dirty fingernails-or else! 
Will give your recommendations a go on Monday. 
Happy travels.
Regards
Colin


----------



## Napoleon478 (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your inputs, especially Peejay, you were spot on. 

Lifted the binnacle, disconnected the gauge for an hour, reconnected and working fine now..

Another useful piece of information filed away.

Planning my next trip down to Shropshire now.

Regards all.

Colin


----------



## dazspy (Feb 5, 2011)

Had this exact issue on my 2002 2.8JTD ducato MH today. Day trip out, outbound everything optimal, start up to return home and the first time I noticed and issue the temp gauge was at the 3/4 mark (normally sits rock solid on 1/2 way)
It was a tense drive home with the gauge topping out at the 7/8ths point, just below the red line!
Jumped online and read a bit, including this post/forum. A few hours later I jumped into the van and clicked the ingnition to prestart point and the gauges did their self test. Fired up engine and the temp gauge went instantly to the 1/2 way point. Tomorrow I am hopeful and going to try the disconnect proceedure, fingers xx'd!

Thanks all



Napoleon478 said:


> Thanks everyone for your inputs, especially Peejay, you were spot on.
> 
> Lifted the binnacle, disconnected the gauge for an hour, reconnected and working fine now..
> 
> ...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Daz for the update.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I took this video of mine a while ago, it's a very common problem on the pre facelift vans.


----------

